# Staurogyne repens in low light?



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Can this plant be grown in low light? Low as in a combo of T5s and T8s on a 125g tank, no co2 added. I see them advertised on SnS often, and I may be able to buy some soon. I don't want to use them as a carpet plant, I want an upright plant, perhaps not trimmed. My tank will have areas where pockets of substrate will be in elevated rocky clusters - to get some plants closer to the lights.
Another question I have is if I can float the S repens in other tanks until the 125 is ready to be planted - up to a month from now.
Thanks!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Not sure about that one Cindy. I am growing Staurogyne Bihar very well in low light.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

What are you calling low light, and what's the distance from the lights to the substrate? Is it in your Toxic Ten? (lol - still love that title)
I know nothing about repens, I'm just trying to find new low light things for the 125 when it's up & running...

yep, I went through the Toxic Ten thread again & saw them!

I'm still hoping someone will chime in on the repens. The tank is going to be about 18" deep after the substrate is in. The platforms will be varying heights.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, you can grow S. repens in your tank. The less light, the taller it gets. Won't grow as quickly as it would in higher light with CO2 but it'll do fine.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Cindy I see you found mine.

I'm also have good luck with Limnophila Aromatica, not getting a purple color in low light but growing. Doesn't hold leaves well on lower parts of the stem. Bacopa Caroliniana is doing good, slow but good.


----------

